# Country Living Spring Fair Tickets



## beanie (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi there. Just to let you know that at The Country Channel there is a competition to win tickets to this years Country Living Spring Fair held at the Business Design Centre,Islington,London from 14th-18th March.
There are one pair of tickets left over valid for any day other than the 17th(Saturday).
All you have to do for a chance to win is sign up to The Country Channel for free and then email your username to [email protected], its that easy.
The closing date is 13th March which is tomorrow, so hurry to have a genuine chance of winning these tickets.


Edit/Delete Message Reply With Quote


----------

